# WTB Horus heresy army



## Vaderprime

Hello I am looking to buy an either unmade or already made horus heresy army
my budget is between 200 and 600
I am looking for one of these legions as an army .. Iron warriors, thousand sons, space wolves, or iron hands. 
if anyone has any i would really be interested
thank you


----------

